# New Profile Fields - Enter to Win



## TulsaJeff (May 17, 2007)

*WIN A PRIZE!!*

All Members and New Registrants who fill out the information required below, *within the next 7 days* will be entered into a drawing for a (_prize to be announced_).

It is a good time for some of you lurkers who have not registered to climb aboard!


*Here's the deal..*

We have added 2 new profile fields (*State/Province* and *Zip/Postal Code*) to add some extra functionality to the forum.

Simply input your information in these 2 fields and save your profile.

Here's a direct link to make this even easier.. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...do=editprofile


----------

